# Camping Anyone??



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking for camping buddy. Anyone heading out next weekend?? action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Heading out, but not with the Outback. I'll be tent camping with my sons cub scout pack. It's been a long time since I've sleep on the ground.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Heading out, but not with the Outback. I'll be tent camping with my sons cub scout pack. It's been a long time since I've sleep on the ground.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]117575[/snapback]​


Tim,

I have been facing the same thing with my son. It's gonna be a cold day in... before they pry my fingers off that Outback!







I didn't buy that rolling Ritz Carlton so I could sleep on the ground!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 23krsfan (May 29, 2006)

My son's school is having a tent camping trip also. The only problem is once my son slept in the Outback he said he doesn't want to sleep in a tent anymore. Looks like we'll be the only one's pulling up to the campsite in a TT


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

23krsfan said:


> My son's school is having a tent camping trip also. The only problem is once my son slept in the Outback he said he doesn't want to sleep in a tent anymore. Looks like we'll be the only one's pulling up to the campsite in a TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm will to bet he won't be sleep solo....all his friends are going to want to sleep in the Outback as well.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Right there with you Doug no more ground sleeping here

Jim How many school kids can fit in the outback









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Looking for camping buddy. Anyone heading out next weekend?? action
> [snapback]117569[/snapback]​


We are planning camping near Picton Ont. You are welcome to join us.

Thor


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We are at Ives Run in Tioga Pa....welcome to join us!!

Sharon


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Our family is going to "Fishing Creek" campground about 5 miles from Somerset KY on Lake Cumberland. We have 3 sites for the extended family. Always welcome to join us, if you can get a reservation.


----------



## Melissadonnie0 (Jun 2, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Right there with you Doug no more ground sleeping here
> 
> Jim How many school kids can fit in the outback
> 
> ...


Just wondering can a Chevy 1500 ext cab truck pull a 26 RS ????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Melissadonnie0 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Right there with you Doug no more ground sleeping here
> ...


I pulled mine with an '02 Avalanche for two seasons. If you have the 5.3L, and towing in the mountains, you'll be wanting for power at times, and I wouldn't do it with anything less the 3.73 gears.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled thread.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Melissadonnie0 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Right there with you Doug no more ground sleeping here
> ...


Melissadonnie0....can you give us a some more info on the truck?

Engine size
Gear ratio
4x4?
Where do you live (meaning if you have to climb Moutains or will stay in flat land)


----------



## Melissadonnie0 (Jun 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Melissadonnie0 said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


I have a 2006 Silverado 1500 2WD EXT cab 4.3 liter v6 engine 4 speed electric transmission


----------

